# The BIGGEST Bomb in Cigar History!!!



## LasciviousXXX

Hello all my fine gorilla's and gorilla-ettes. This is your friendly resident X man. As most of you know, recently myself and my wife suffered a house fire that destroyed most of our personal possessions. If you're not savvy on what the hell I'm talking about see this post:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22547

And then this one I posted:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22992

However _this_ particular thread will be where I keep track of everything I received from generous people on CS. You guys have shown me so much kindness and generosity it almost leaves me speechless.... almost 

Anyway, from what I've gathered and what I've read this will be the biggest bombing run in the history of the cigar boards. Never have I seen something like this and it makes me proud to be a member of ClubStogie, the best site on the net. Many of you donated money, gift cards, smokes, etc to this cause and from what I've gathered so far this will be one for the history books. Many of you chipped in your hard earned money to buy me a new Cabinet Humi, not just any humi either, a friggin' nice one. Thank you guys so much, hell the new humi will be nicer than my old one LOL. It should be here sometime next week I'm guessing.

However, I did receive a letter in the mail from Peter (Pnoon) with a really nice card and a gift card to Target. Thank you so much Peter, I really really appreciate everything you've done for us and Echo says thanx as well. You are a great buddy and I can't wait to HERF with you again eventually.

Then Rick (Galaga) came to visit me in AZ in person while on a family trip. Rick also brought me a giftcard to Target (put to good use), a bottle of wine, a bottle of Vodka from Peter, and some awesome smokes. They were the first cigars I had in a couple of weeks and they were definitely a blessing. Thank you so much Rick and it was great to meet you and your family.

Last nite I met up with Rob (RenoB) who was also traveling through town and he wowed me as well. Rob brought me some primo cigars (thank you), a nice triple flame lighter, a leather carrying case, and a ClubStogie Cutter. I was again humbled, hell he even bought my drinks. Thank you so much Rob for helping me relax after such a stressful few weeks. It was nice to just sit and smoke and talk. Thank you.

So this will be the thread I update and let you know what's arrived. Once again thank you all so much for helping Echo and I out in our time of need. I can't tell you how much all of this means to me but I owe each and every one of you. And eventually I'll be able to return the favor.

Hey Mods! Sticky Sticky 

Dustin
XXX


----------



## Mbraud4

Hang in there Dustin/Echo! Everythign is gonna be alright...your brothers/sisters are here for ya's!


----------



## DonJefe

There truly is no place quite like Club Stogie! Glad to hear you guys are getting back on your feet. Hang in there bro!!


----------



## mr.c

DonJefe said:


> There truly is no place quite like Club Stogie! Glad to hear you guys are getting back on your feet. Hang in there bro!!


ya I'm a few other boards but this is home.

Good to see you posting, and that things are starting to turn around for you and your wife.


----------



## ToddziLLa

That's what this place is all about!


----------



## Jeff

The occasion certainly warranted this size bomb.

Glad things are on the upswing.


----------



## galaga

Glad that we finally got to meet. Sorry we couldn't smoke one but Suzie has a lung condition. At SoCal Bro. Got to see Cottonwood and Jerome the next day on a whirlwind tour. Very interesting area. Back home and recovering from all the travel. I think you might be surprised at what's comming


----------



## RenoB

I too am glad we had a chance to meet. You seemed to be oozing relaxation (hehehe), I hated to leave - although I may become a regular visitor. Take care brother.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well Rob I don't "ooze" to often so don't get used to it or anything LOL

Yeah it was great meeting you too man, I hope you come back to visit more often now that you're daughter is going to go to NAU.


XXX


----------



## djmoniz

Dustin,

Sorry to hear about your house. Good luck getting everything back in order and hopefully these will help you stock up that nice new humi.

Incoming! DC #0103 8555 7497 7547 8032. 

-Dion


----------



## gorob23

Dustin hope things are getting "somewhat" back in order. When life smacks you, get up and smack it right back:sl 

Good thoughts headed your way
Rob


----------



## IHT

seems like a large missle is on schedule for tomorrow afternoon... courtesy of all these ugly mugs here.


----------



## icehog3

IHT said:


> seems like a large missle is on schedule for tomorrow afternoon... courtesy of all these ugly mugs here.


Hey!! Who you callin' "mug"???

;-)


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Hey!! Who you callin' "mug"???
> 
> ;-)


Yeah, Tom's not Mug, he's *Dude*!!!


----------



## LT Rich

Wow, i missed the first two threads somehow, but who ever is coordinating the relief efforts let me know if there is anything i can do from way over here. If there is anything I would be happy to help out. Hope you are doing well in the aftermath XXX.

LT :gn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx for all the well-wishes guys. All of you have just been awesome!!! I can't tell you how touched I am by all of this. Its truly overwhelming.

Received a personal letter from Joe (Mr. C) that contained a _very_ generous gift. Thank you so much bro, truly appreciated and will be put to good use. Echo also sends her thanx and gratitude.

Per IHT, the biggest bomb package in history should be landing sometime today. I'll let all you monkey's know what's up when I get word. Thanx all for helping us out, it means more to us than you could know.

Dustin
XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

My wife just called..... The EAGLE HAS LANDED!!!!!!

WOOHOOO!!! Thanx to all you gorilla's for this, I haven't seen it in person yet but she said it looks good  Can't wait to get home to take pics!!

Another public thanx to Marc and Greg for all their hard work on this and to all you Gorilla's for making it happen. You guys are the greatest!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Wow, just WOW!

The humi is friggin' gorgeous... I was smiling from ear to ear when I got home. Thank you guys so much for this. Took some pics of the me and humi but when I got to work I realized that my work Computer doesn't support the type of memory card I have on my camera so I'm gonna have to find a hard wire plug in to post the pics, but I definitely will  Its gorgeous!

Also received 2 nice packages yesterday as well. I got a nice lil sampler of sticks from Backwoods that he was going to give to Greg for the photoshop contest but Greg said send it to me. Thanx Allan and IHT.

Also received a sweet package of cigars from DJMoniz. Some of my favorites in there and a few I've never tried. Thank you so much Dion, I really appreciate it.

I'll post pics when I can.... snoogans!


----------



## mike32312

HAHAHAHA would love a pic of you beside your new humi and well as all the stogies you've recieved when you can. Hope all is going well and things are starting to look up for you bud.


----------



## IHT

wow, can't wait to see your new humi. wish i had something that cool. 
hope it matches the furniture.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> hope it matches the furniture.


Well the curtains do match the carpet...... wait.... what are we talking about???????


----------



## djmoniz

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well the curtains do match the carpet...... wait.... what are we talking about???????


:r Glad everything arrived...can't wait to see the pics.

-Dion


----------



## Ms. Floydp

really glad things are on the upswing for you and Echo, Dustin. If you haven't been yet, I foresee you're gonna be swamped in packages. I don't really know what gives me that idea, but I do know how the gorilla's in this here jungle like to do things. So all I can say is hold onto your hat man!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Not yet Anita but I do have an inkling of what's to come..... lord help me 


XXX


----------



## ComicBookFreak

LasciviousXXX said:


> Not yet Anita but I do have an inkling of what's to come..... lord help me
> 
> XXX


:r Joo have no idea chico:r

CBF:w


----------



## Puffy69

LasciviousXXX said:


> Not yet Anita but I do have an inkling of what's to come..... lord help me
> 
> XXX


Just open the front door and letem fly in...


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Tick, tick, tick..... 
Looking forward to seeing this baby come in for a landing.
Can't wait to see the pic's of this new humi Dustin, very cool mate.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I promised pics... and here they are 

2 pics of the gorgeous humi..... holy crap guys... ya done well :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX

2 more pics of packages received from Backwoods and DJMoniz.... thanx guys!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

2 more pics, a package from ComicBookFreak and one from Hollywood.... thanx guys... much appreciated. Awesome stuff!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

And then a "holy sh*t" bomb from Roger Miller. He went way above and beyond in this run and sent 3 (that's right *3*) boxes full of all sorts of yummy stuff. First 2 pics are of the Martini Glasses, Tumbler Glasses, Ciroc Vodka (my fave), Vermouth and lighters and cutters he sent me..... WHOA!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

As you saw in the above pic he also sent me a nice big cigar caddy filled with cigars. Man he went way out of control and is a freakin' nuts bomber. 

Thank you so much man, everything is truley appreciated. Thanx for filling me up with all those cigars...... I've already smoked the Epi 1


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Alright, received a very nice card from FPKJr... thank you so much Frank. That really warms my heart... one of the newer monkey's around the jungle and he donates so generously. Thank you bro, an awesome way to start in the Jungle!!!

Also thanx to everyone again, I'll keep saying it for a long time... you guys rock!

Also received a package from Jgros... I will post a pic later


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Another update 

Received an *AWESOME* package from ESP yesterday. He sent it all the way from across the pond and it made it here in record time. Thank you so much Morad for that very Rare gift, I am humbled and if we had a bow down smilie...... I'd be using it. Thank you.

Also received another Holy Shit type package from Cory (Blue Dragon). It contained clothes, silverware, cd's, assorted cigars and goodies.... and a LAPTOP!!! Woohoo! I'm back online at home bitches! I'll wire it up tonite and sign on to say hi to ya bastage's. Cory, awesome bro, truly awesome! I can't say it enough, Thank you!

XXX


----------



## OpusEx

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Another Update:
Received a spectacular package this morning from Drevim. Dude, you need to get out more because this package is just awesome. A varitable potpourri of different types of wine. I love it bro. And I'm not a huge connoisseur of wine yet but I believe that one of the bottles is very high end. Thank you so much brother, this helps out a ton. Can't wait to get home light up a smoke and pour a glass. Thank you so much.


USPS site says boxes from Marc have landed. I'll keep you guys updated when I get home.


----------



## Blue Dragon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Another update
> 
> Received an *AWESOME* package from ESP yesterday. He sent it all the way from across the pond and it made it here in record time. Thank you so much Morad for that very Rare gift, I am humbled and if we had a bow down smilie...... I'd be using it. Thank you.
> 
> Also received another Holy Shit type package from Cory (Blue Dragon). It contained clothes, silverware, cd's, assorted cigars and goodies.... and a LAPTOP!!! Woohoo! I'm back online at home bitches! I'll wire it up tonite and sign on to say hi to ya bastage's. Cory, awesome bro, truly awesome! I can't say it enough, Thank you!
> 
> XXX


   
Enjoy buddy! ... but I'm not done w/ you yet. 

LMK if you have any questions or issues w/ the 'puter. I'm glad to hear things are getting back to normal for you both.

Cheers!
- C


----------



## LasciviousXXX

WHOA!!!

Check out pics of the devastation

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085&page=2


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> WHOA!!!
> 
> Check out pics of the devastation


Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pics, pics, I love pics!!

More pics baby...........

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=357189&posted=1#post357189


----------



## Ms. Floydp

wooohooo!!!! That's just phenominal..the jungle speaks for itself!!


----------



## joed

All the packages look great and it sounds like you guys are getting your legs back under you and that's even better. I'm glad that you are back on-line. The banter hasn't been the same without you. 

The jungle takes care of it's own when there is a need. 

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## floydp

LasciviousXXX said:


> I promised pics... and here they are
> 
> 2 pics of the gorgeous humi..... holy crap guys... ya done well :dr


Look guys Dustin is taller than the Humidor, go figure.:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

floydp said:


> Look guys Dustin is taller than the Humidor, go figure.:r


:r Bastage!!! 

I just put up a few more pics in the Nuclear Option thread.... see the link a couple posts up.

I was going to try and keep all the pics in one thread but they are starting to get spread out between these two threads. Check 'em out bitches!


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Man that devistation is huge. Congrats Dustin and Echo, enjoy every little bit of it as you deserve too.

WTG to Marc. Your effort in putting together this mammoth logistics task will be appreciated by everyone here for a long time to come.


----------



## ky toker

LasciviousXXX said:


> I promised pics... and here they are
> 
> 2 pics of the gorgeous humi..... holy crap guys... ya done well :dr


*Dustin*, I'm sorry dude but I think a vote to call for a renig might be in order. Nowhere did you ever state that you were a member of the *NWO*, man.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5981&d=1145822594

Holy poopoo Batman, looks like you got slammed.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

ky toker said:


> *Dustin*, I'm sorry dude but I think a vote to call for a renig might be in order. Nowhere did you ever state that you were a member of the *NWO*, man.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5981&d=1145822594
> 
> Holy poopoo Batman, looks like you got slammed.


:r

That's me in the picture trying to be like Kevin Nash :r

LOL


----------



## DonJefe

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> That's me in the picture trying to be like Kevin Nash :r
> 
> LOL


But just 3 feet shorter!!


----------



## PaulMac

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> That's me in the picture trying to be like Kevin Nash :r
> 
> LOL


Don't you have to blow out a knee walking to the ring to be like him?


----------



## NCRadioMan

PaulMac said:


> Don't you have to blow out a knee walking to the ring to be like him?


Oh dizam, that's funny, and true! LMAO!!

I always thought Dustin resembled Gilbert Gotfried. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## ComicBookFreak

NCRadioMan said:


> Oh
> I always thought Dustin resembled Gilbert Gotfried.
> 
> NCRM


:tpd: :r Me to NCRM. Sorry Dustin. Note to self never speed in AZ.

CBF:w


----------



## DonJefe

NCRadioMan said:


> Oh dizam, that's funny, and true! LMAO!!
> 
> I always thought *Dustin resembled Gilbert Gotfried*.
> 
> :ms NCRM


That's just brutal!


----------



## Blue Dragon

Blue Dragon said:


> Enjoy buddy! *... but I'm not done w/ you yet.*
> 
> LMK if you have any questions or issues w/ the 'puter. I'm glad to hear things are getting back to normal for you both.
> 
> Cheers!
> - C


0103 8555 7496 9973 5990

And on 6/6/6 ... most evil. Muahh ahhhah ahhaahha!!! :c


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Blue Dragon said:


> 0103 8555 7496 9973 5990
> 
> And on 6/6/6 ... most evil. Muahh ahhhah ahhaahha!!! :c


Aw man, did you and Marc coordinate this attack...............

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085&page=4

Jeez, you guys are going to blow up my new place LOL. Thanx a lot bro, I still owe you a phone call.

Dustin
XXX


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> That's me in the picture trying to be like Kevin Nash :r
> 
> LOL


Ain't but one "Big Sexy".


----------



## Blue Dragon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Aw man, did you and Marc coordinate this attack...............
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085&page=4
> 
> Jeez, you guys are going to blow up my new place LOL. Thanx a lot bro, I still owe you a phone call.
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


:r :r :r :

Nope ... I think that there are just a couple of people here who think you need to move again. :w

So yea ... what's up w/ not answering my phone calls? :fu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

HOLY F***!!!!!

Got hit with another HUGE box today from everyone as well as some other ordinance's from different sources.... the carnage is unreal.... I can't even begin to say how crazy this shit is.

Thank you guys so much, I'm speechless. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves and then post my thoughts at the end..... WOW!




First 2 pics, bomb from Raney and a friend... thanx guys! Great package of some killer Habanos. Truly awesome


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pic 1 - Awesome package from Neuromancer... thank you Mark, loved the stuff!

Pic 2 - Another awesome package from our own Hog, Tom. Thank you brother, you're the best


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pic 1 - A very nice package from Jason Love III, thank you bro

Pic 2 - A double hit from Freddy and Paul (Doc), you guys are two much... hurry home you Limey Bastard


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Got multiple Gift cards and checks from Tom, Freddy, Klugsie, TTGirl, JustinPhilly, RPB67, and Charlie. Thank you guys and gals so much.

Pics 1 and 2 are from the extremely generous Mark (Catfish) who so graciously donated his entire cigar lottery winnings to the house of XXX. Thank you so much brother, I really appreciate the generosity shown here.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pic 1 - An awesome BOMB from Crazyfool, a very nice Colibri Ashtray Cutter Combo.... thank you Bro! Beautiful.

Pic 2 - A nice bomb from Steven Spayde, thanx bro


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pic 1 - A very generous gift from Charlie. I can't believe the generosity shown here.... AMAZING!

Pic 2 - A grip load of smokes from Peter (Pnoon) who also stepped up and donated all of his cigar lottery winnings as well. Just amazing brother, you know how much I appreciate it... thank you.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Pic 1 - The entire contents of this 3rd box from Marc... this thing was massive. GOOD GOD!

Pic 2 - All the contents double bagged up and ready for Quarantine, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

2 pictures of an awesome package recieved from Cory (BlueDragon) and the boys from CigarPass. Truly generous of you guys and thank you Cory for putting out the word on their board... that's just awesome! Also a big thanx to the boys over at CigarPass. AWESOME!!!

Check out the 2nd pic of the Toast Across America smokes.... WOW!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Wow, I really can't thank you guys enough, everyone has been just so F***ing amazing, I just can't believe it. Check out the other pics taken before in this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085&page=4

You guys floor me, each and every one of you represent what's amazing about ClubStogie and the cigar boards in general. All of you have helped us out more than you could know, thank you all for this help and this generosity. You'll never know how important it was to me.

A big thanx to:
OpusEx - IHT - PDS - DHunt - GoRob - Viper/Heartfelf Beads - PalioCutters - The Cigarpass Boys - The Dogwatch Boys - Mark and the Cigarmony Guys - Mr. C - DJMoniz - Matt Blick - Drevim - Thurm - DRob - KYToker - DaKlugs - Coppertop - Spagg - MBraud - SeanGar - MoTheMan - Poker - FrankSmith - RogerMiller - ScottM - The Justus League - Galaga - RenoB - Toddzilla - Jeff - FPKJr - ESP - PaulMac - The Shark - KVM - DownUnderLLG - Mike32312 - DonJefe - Ken Gary - LCollins - Dadof3illinois - Stormin - StogieKanobie - EternalRider - Croatan - LeafHog - Jgros - Hoppy - Moglman - Mmblz - Catfish - DartsinSa - Oddball - Backwoods - Kans*ass*hat - OpusXOX - 5thDan - Dr. Stogie Fresh - MosesBotBol - JoeD - Steve471 - Warhorse - PadronMe - RcktS4 - Jeff Watson - TxMatt - NCRadioMan - ComicBookFreak - BlueDragon - Brokeback IceHog - Jason Love III - TTGirl - JustinPhilly - RPB67 - Puffy69 - NavyDoc - Crazyfool - POON - GabeDog - Zemekone

I'm sure I'm forgetting somebody but don't take it personal... I love all of you! Its just too friggin much to keep up with. When the smokes come out of Quarantine I'll post pics of the filled up Humi... DAYUM!!!!

From the bottom of our hearts, our most sincere thanx.

Dustin and Echo
The XXX's


----------



## drevim

Ok, everyone, can we ask Dustin for the sexual favors now?? :r :r 

Seriously, this whole experience, for all of it's unfortuante beginnings, has really help cement in my mind, why I call CS home.

Big applause for everyone here (not trying to pat myself on the back), Marc and Greg for spear heading, and for all of the amazing people, who without pause, jumped on to help a BOTL out.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wow, I really can't thank you guys enough, everyone has been just so F***ing amazing, I just can't believe it. Check out the other pics taken before in this thread:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24085&page=4
> 
> You guys floor me, each and every one of you represent what's amazing about ClubStogie and the cigar boards in general. All of you have helped us out more than you could know, thank you all for this help and this generosity. You'll never know how important it was to me.
> 
> A big thanx to:
> OpusEx - IHT - PDS - DHunt - GoRob - Viper/Heartfelf Beads - PalioCutters - The Cigarpass Boys - The Dogwatch Boys - Mark and the Cigarmony Guys - Mr. C - DJMoniz - Matt Blick - Drevim - Thurm - DRob - KYToker - DaKlugs - Coppertop - Spagg - MBraud - SeanGar - MoTheMan - Poker - FrankSmith - RogerMiller - ScottM - The Justus League - Galaga - RenoB - Toddzilla - Jeff - FPKJr - ESP - PaulMac - The Shark - KVM - DownUnderLLG - Mike32312 - DonJefe - Ken Gary - LCollins - Dadof3illinois - Stormin - StogieKanobie - EternalRider - Croatan - LeafHog - Jgros - Hoppy - Moglman - Mmblz - Catfish - DartsinSa - Oddball - Backwoods - Kans*ass*hat - OpusXOX - 5thDan - Dr. Stogie Fresh - MosesBotBol - JoeD - Steve471 - Warhorse - PadronMe - RcktS4 - Jeff Watson - TxMatt - NCRadioMan - ComicBookFreak - BlueDragon - Brokeback IceHog - Jason Love III - TTGirl - JustinPhilly - RPB67 - Puffy69 - NavyDoc - Crazyfool - POON - GabeDog - Zemekone
> 
> *I'm sure I'm forgetting somebody* but don't take it personal... I love all of you! Its just too friggin much to keep up with. When the smokes come out of Quarantine I'll post pics of the filled up Humi... DAYUM!!!!
> 
> From the bottom of our hearts, our most sincere thanx.
> 
> Dustin and Echo
> The XXX's


:fu :fu Yeah you are forgetting someone.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sorry shags and carbonbased_al and probably a whole shiteload of other people I forgot... damn I suck LOL

They went and hit me again... those BASTARDS!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28006


----------



## RPB67

Well deserved Dustin !

You are an asset to this community and the people around you.


----------



## RPB67

Well deserved Dustin !

You are an asset to this community and the people around you.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

So whats your stash look like now dustin haha after diggin threw this thread for ever, im dying to see what kind of nuclear weapons you have been holding at your home now that everything is set in well, and all is good.
S.T-


----------



## eazye666

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hello all my fine gorilla's and gorilla-ettes. This is your friendly resident X man. As most of you know, recently myself and my wife suffered a house fire that destroyed most of our personal possessions. If you're not savvy on what the hell I'm talking about see this post:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22547
> 
> And then this one I posted:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22992
> 
> However _this_ particular thread will be where I keep track of everything I received from generous people on CS. You guys have shown me so much kindness and generosity it almost leaves me speechless.... almost
> 
> Anyway, from what I've gathered and what I've read this will be the biggest bombing run in the history of the cigar boards. Never have I seen something like this and it makes me proud to be a member of ClubStogie, the best site on the net. Many of you donated money, gift cards, smokes, etc to this cause and from what I've gathered so far this will be one for the history books. Many of you chipped in your hard earned money to buy me a new Cabinet Humi, not just any humi either, a friggin' nice one. Thank you guys so much, hell the new humi will be nicer than my old one LOL. It should be here sometime next week I'm guessing.
> 
> However, I did receive a letter in the mail from Peter (Pnoon) with a really nice card and a gift card to Target. Thank you so much Peter, I really really appreciate everything you've done for us and Echo says thanx as well. You are a great buddy and I can't wait to HERF with you again eventually.
> 
> Then Rick (Galaga) came to visit me in AZ in person while on a family trip. Rick also brought me a giftcard to Target (put to good use), a bottle of wine, a bottle of Vodka from Peter, and some awesome smokes. They were the first cigars I had in a couple of weeks and they were definitely a blessing. Thank you so much Rick and it was great to meet you and your family.
> 
> Last nite I met up with Rob (RenoB) who was also traveling through town and he wowed me as well. Rob brought me some primo cigars (thank you), a nice triple flame lighter, a leather carrying case, and a ClubStogie Cutter. I was again humbled, hell he even bought my drinks. Thank you so much Rob for helping me relax after such a stressful few weeks. It was nice to just sit and smoke and talk. Thank you.
> 
> So this will be the thread I update and let you know what's arrived. Once again thank you all so much for helping Echo and I out in our time of need. I can't tell you how much all of this means to me but I owe each and every one of you. And eventually I'll be able to return the favor.
> 
> Hey Mods! Sticky Sticky
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


Hey Man, It's gonna be okay out there that bombing you got sure does help. I'm new to this forum but it seems like there's a lot of great people on here. Good luck with everything and hope it all turns out good for you. take care, Eric


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Since I am new, I am just finding out what happened. Seeing the generosity of my fellow BOTL's And SOTL's makes me very pleased to be among such big-hearted people. Hang in there, BOTL. 

-Shanna


----------



## n2advnture

publicspeakingnerd said:


> ...Seeing the generosity of my fellow BOTL's And SOTL's makes me very pleased to be among such big-hearted people...


You said it sister! :u

~Mark


----------



## Puffy69

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Since I am new, I am just finding out what happened. Seeing the generosity of my fellow BOTL's And SOTL's makes me very pleased to be among such big-hearted people. Hang in there, BOTL.
> 
> -Shanna


its like you expand your family..


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Rock Star said:


> its like you expand your family..


You nailed it Freddy!

I've got to be perfectly honest, I received more help and support from my BOTL's and SOTL's in the Jungle than I did from my actual family. YOU guys are the reason that CS will always be home to me

XXX


----------

